# Equipment opinions



## sab340 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone-

I had started a previous thread on design of my home theater and we have finally worked out the links with that. I spoke with the local engineer at The Sound Room here in St. Louis regarding hardware and electronics. I don't have model numbers for all of it but he recommended some of the following:

Projector: The Newest Sony model at a price of 3999

Speaker towers: 2 B&W 683 (they are releasing a new model next month)

2 paradigm subs

Center channel (can't remember the name but I think it was b&w as well)

2 paradigm dipole speakers for the rear

For screen he recommended a Da-Lite I believe it was at a whopping 1,900

Wanted to see what people thought of these. The price tag is pretty high all together. With equipment (receiver, speakers/subs/etc, remote and control, cables, screen, etc.) I am looking at a total price tag of around 12,000 without an amplifier. I could add one on for an additional cost.

The speakers price tags didn't bother me so much but I had a little sticker shock on the screen. I don't think it's acoustically transparent...just thought it seemed high but I'm a novice at this so maybe a screen can make a huge difference.

Would love to know all your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

First off are you willing/able to install the gear yourself or are you going to need the installer to do it?
The reason I ask is...it is very reasonable to charge a significant amount for a professional code compliant installation and if the installer is also providing the equipment they make profit there (again that is fair) too.

Now if you have $12k for a budget and can do the work yourself....I am sure the group can make many recommendations on equipment that will significantly outperform (at least in the audio realm) what you have listed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, if you can install yourself you will save a significant amount that can go towards better speakers and a sub. Not saying the 683 towers are a bad choice but I would defiantly replace the subs with something from an internet direct company like SVS or HSU. Far more sub for your money. I also question why the paradigms for the rear channels when your using b&w for the front and centre.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...id=814&crid=305&cat_name=HOME+THEATER+BUNDLES

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...6&crid=248&cat_name=Klipsch+Surround+Speakers 

At sound distributors use TV15 in the cart for 15% discount

http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/cylinder/pc13-ultra#.Uv_imn-9KSM 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Ultra-HD-Networking-Receiver-w/AirPlay/1.html 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?ab...noprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=Speaker+wire

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?ab...noprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=Speaker+wire

http://www.monoprice.com/Search?keyword=HDMI+cable 

http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=RCA+cable

After all that you will have a little under $6k for the projector and screen.



That should take care of the audio and leave you with about $6k for the video which is in the ballpark of where you are now. But you have to do the work yourself.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The paradigms for the rear caught my eye too, would just expect in-family surrounds on. $12k install.

Haha with a potential $12k budget I just had to throw together an audio system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, it's fun to spend other peoples money. It's a good list. If only I had that sort of budget


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That speaker package looks pretty sweet to me! But I maybe partial. That center channel is amazing, hope to get mine hooked back up soon.


----------

